# winter hitching



## brokenverbatim (Oct 9, 2007)

Thinking about escaping my little city of Omaha NE. First time hitching. I want to do this ASAP but the soonest I can get out is December or January. Does anyone have experience hitching in the winter? If so, how do you keep warm? I don't have any idea where I'm going, directionless wandering I guess. Probably could lean South and toasty but prefer to head northwest-east. Thoughts?


----------



## kai (Oct 9, 2007)

I've definately done some winter hitchhiking in Canada of all places in minus twenty two degrees celsius, that's like -7 in fahrenheit and pretty damn cold hey, wear wool, long johns, take an extra blanket as well as a sturdy sleeping bag, wool hat, mittens, layers, and extra socks and underwear and t-shirts cause you don't want to be wearing sweaty gear trying to sleep while it's cold. scarves are good too. Like widerstand said, lots of cardboard, lots...if it's snowing throw a layer on top of yourself too...good shoes will be a great thing too, now this list might be excessive I have no idea what Omaha's weather is like but shit Canada is fuckin cold except for the west coast, but with the right gear, which means lots of wool, wool hat, one of those button up wool military long sleeves, wool sweater, wool gloves, wool socks, wool scarve, you might be itchy but you'll be warm enough it won't matter.


----------



## Immortal dirty Squirrel (Nov 27, 2007)

Winter hitch-hiking is all about truckers... Unless you are the adventurous type...
Just hang out at truck stops till you get your ride.
easy.
Be prepared, smart, and know that you wont die, and you'll be fine.


----------



## Exile (Nov 27, 2007)

I kind of never trust truckers personally. I get a bad vibe from them. :|


----------



## Mouse (Nov 27, 2007)

i've gotten great rides from truckers but I would never set foot in a rig on a solo hitch. then again, I'd never solo hitch again either. I just don't like it. safety in numbers.


anyways... fuck the cold. I am so apposed to being cold I'd rather pay for a bus ticket than stick my thumb out in 30 degree weather. i'm down for almost anythign but chilly toes and fingers i just can't take for some reason. 


then again, i've never tried. but I don't plan on it.


----------



## kai (Nov 28, 2007)

I have rode with many a trucker alone and never once has it been a problem. Well once it was a two trailer truck towing lumber up hill and for 5 hours the ride was only going 15 miles up hill and another it was a blown turbo. Another tactic I use when it`s cold is to dawn my pack (mind you my pack is light 20-25 pounds) and run up and down the road to warm up when necessary, and usually won`t let myself end up somewhere I can´t find refuge from the cold...oh and be wise and take enough for a bus JUST IN CASE...money is lame but so is dying of hypothermia.

30 degrees fahrenheit isn`t bad, just remember your scarf, your toque (fuck yeah I`m canadian) and mittens and your long underwear and to take off layers before you start to sweat because water doesn`t dry in cold weather it freezes.


----------

